# Childproofing a gas stove



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

DS1 is 18mo and, like most toddlers, into everything. He's just gotten tall enough that if he reaches up on tiptoe, he can get his little hands on top of the stove and close to the fire under the pans when I cook. So far I've been right there watching him (its not a huge kitchen so for him to be at the stove he's usually pressed up against my legs) and its not been an issue. But I'm concenred about the one time I don't notice him there.

He's also dextrous enough to turn the knobs on the stove. This I'm more concened about him doing while I'm not around.

So far he doesn't really spend time in the kitchen unless myself or DD is in there. I can watch him and DD knows not to play with the oven (she's five). But I know he's just going to get older and more curious.

I've searched through a few different stores and found nothing. I have seen a few things online, but I'm nervous about buying something like this online without being able to really see it. Are there any products anyone would specifically recommend? TIA!!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

subbing!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a gas stove and had a very curioius ds1! I use these knob covers and they work really well. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=359761&cmSource=Search

I also have a stove guard I got at Ikea. http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/90107054 I used to have this one: http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=29&cmSource=Search and it was ok, but it was hard to clean and would knock down easily. But it did work to keep my little ones safe. I just prefer the more solid feel of the ikea one.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DahliaRW*
> 
> I have a gas stove and had a very curioius ds1! I use these knob covers and they work really well. http://www.onestepahead.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=359761&cmSource=Search


We also had covers like these (though I think ours were Safety 1st brand?) and they worked well. If I remember correctly, we ordered them from kidsafeinc.com along with other handy childproofing gear.


----------



## EzzysMom (Mar 24, 2008)

Don't know how your stove is set up, but I took off the knobs, so she can't turn it on with just the little pegs.


----------



## Anna Phor (Jun 20, 2009)

Me too. I pulled the stove knobs off and I just fit them on again to cook. If the gas is on, he's within my sight.


----------

